# Poulsbo / gma500 : enabling hardware acceleration

## Trevoke

Hi,

I have a Dell Inspiron Mini 10, which unfortunately has a Poulsbo card. Ubuntu has packages allowing 3d acceleration to be set up, but I don't know how to get that to work with Gentoo. Help?

 *Quote:*   

> Gen2Mini X11 # uname -a
> 
> Linux Gen2Mini 2.6.33-gentoo #3 SMP PREEMPT Fri Mar 5 18:09:14 EST 2010 i686 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU Z530 @ 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
> 
> Gen2Mini X11 # eix -cSs poulsbo
> ...

 

I did a straight copy/paste of http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Dell_Inspiron_Mini/xorg.conf for my xorg.conf.

----------

## Wormo

I don't have one of those myself, but it sounds from bug 274184 like you just have to unmask those packages and switch xorg.conf from i810 to psb video driver. Oh, also might need to comment out the Options for video card section, since they might not apply to psb driver.

If that doesn't work, try without xorg.conf altogether and see how Xorg does at autodetecting stuff. It's usually pretty good nowadays.

----------

## Trevoke

I switched to psb and tried. It started, it uses the psb driver.

I tried without xorg.conf -- no good.

I installed mesa-progs to check out glxinfo .. It says mesa glx, which is not too surprising.

Can I enable Xrender in e17, do you think? (when I try, right now, it crashes e17).

----------

## Wormo

Did you try Xrender? Curious how well this infamous poulsbo driver is working for you...

----------

## Trevoke

I am willing to go through any and all tests you want me to go through with the driver (kmod-psb from portage) if it helps you get some answers.

Through e17, I can enable composite, although I get a warning that the screen does not support it. I can also load the composite module.

If I switch to the Xrender engine within e17, however, e17 crashes, and I need to clean the .e directory to reset the settings (mostly because I don't know which file to clear; either way, now I have a backup of it so I don't care too much).

So.. Please tell me what information you would like to see and I will be more than happy to provide it to you  :Smile: 

----------

